# kann stub klasse nicht finden !



## knopper (25. Feb 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe die Stub und skellet Klassen mit rmic erzeugt. 

rmic mypackage.RMIserver

Aber beim ausführen bekomme ich immer diese Fehlermeldung:

Exception in RMIserver.main: java.rmi.ServerException: RemoteException occurred in server thread; nested exception is:
        java.rmi.UnmarshalException: error unmarshalling arguments; nested exception is:
        java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: mypackage.RMIserver_Stub

Woran liegt das ? Was habe denn falsch gemacht ?

Gruss


----------



## Bleiglanz (25. Feb 2005)

java -cp


----------



## knopper (25. Feb 2005)

Natürlich habe ich möglichen -cp angegeben ? ohne Erfolg ?!!


----------



## Bleiglanz (25. Feb 2005)

Wo liegen die .class Dateien

Wie hast du aufgerufen?


----------



## Guest (25. Feb 2005)

Ich habe so von .\ aufgerufen: 

java  -cp ".;build;lib\jini-core.jar" mypackage.RMIServer

RMIServer_Stub.class und andere Classes liegen unter /build/mypackage


----------



## Guest (25. Feb 2005)

Hiiiillllfeeeeee !


----------



## Bleiglanz (25. Feb 2005)

hä?

hast du 

build/mypackage/....

und die RMIServer.class

in 

mypackage/RMIServer.class

=> das passt nicht zusammen...


----------



## knopper (28. Feb 2005)

Also,

wenn man so ausführen: 

cd build 
start rmiregistry 
cd ..

java .....


dann funtioniert das ganze. Es liegt also daran dass rmiregistry stub Klasse nicht gefunden hat. 

Nun habe anderes Problem beim Client:

beim Ausführen beomme ich Fehlermeldung:

Weiss jemand wo es kommen könnte ?

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: [Lmypackage/NetInterface;
        at java.lang.Class.getDeclaredMethods0(Native Method)
        at java.lang.Class.privateGetDeclaredMethods(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.Class.getMethod0(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.Class.getMethod(Unknown Source)
        at mipmanager.RMIImpl_Stub.<clinit>(Unknown Source)
        at sun.misc.Unsafe.ensureClassInitialized(Native Method)
        at sun.reflect.UnsafeFieldAccessorFactory.newFieldAccessor(Unknown Source)
        at sun.reflect.ReflectionFactory.newFieldAccessor(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.reflect.Field.acquireFieldAccessor(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.reflect.Field.getFieldAccessor(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.reflect.Field.getLong(Unknown Source)
        at java.ibjectStreamClass.getDeclaredSUID(Unknown Source)
        at java.ibjectStreamClass.access$600(Unknown Source)
        at java.ibjectStreamClass$2.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.ibjectStreamClass.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at java.ibjectStreamClass.lookup(Unknown Source)
        at java.ibjectStreamClass.initNonProxy(Unknown Source)
        at java.ibjectInputStream.readNonProxyDesc(Unknown Source)
        at java.ibjectInputStream.readClassDesc(Unknown Source)
        at java.ibjectInputStream.readOrdinaryObject(Unknown Source)
        at java.ibjectInputStream.readObject0(Unknown Source)
        at java.ibjectInputStream.readObject(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.registry.RegistryImpl_Stub.lookup(Unknown Source)
        at java.rmi.Naming.lookup(Unknown Source)
        at RMIClient.<init>(RMIClient.java:26)
        at RMIClient.main(RMIClient.java:75)


Gruss


----------



## knopper (28. Feb 2005)

Sorry, muss wohl die NetInterface.class auch auf Client Seite kopieren


----------

